# VRM Heatsink/Cooler MSI 970A G43..



## Lazermonkey (Mar 27, 2013)

This is the board I am running, and I am curious if someone could tell me which heatsink would be compatible with the VRM chips?

MSI has the board setup for the heatsink, but they never installed it on this model board.

It's not a bad board for the price I got it at. I picked it up for $40.00 at Microcenter when I purchased an FX-4130. 

Would simply like to add a cooler to the VRM.

Thanks for any and all info.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have the same board sitting on my kitchen counter right now!

I put two sets of these on it.  But they seem to be out of stock right now.  So one package of these would also work.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Mar 27, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I have the same board sitting on my kitchen counter right now!
> 
> I put two sets of these on it.  But they seem to be out of stock right now.  So one package of these would also work.



I looked at those, too lol

I would like a one piece heatsink, but those individual ones will work if I can't find one.

But I get the feeling there is one that fits?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I believe the heatsink that comes on the 970A-G46 would fit.  But I have no idea where to get one, maybe you can contact MSI and ask them if they would send you one?


----------



## Lazermonkey (Mar 27, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> I believe the heatsink that comes on the 970A-G46 would fit.  But I have no idea where to get one, maybe you can contact MSI and ask them if they would send you one?



Haha we think alike. I too thought it looked like the G46 sink would fit.

I actually considered calling MSI and asking them that exact thing.

Tomorrow I will do that and report back.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2013)

Def post back what they say, I tried buying a couple heatsinks from them directly a year or so ago and was stonewalled.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Mar 27, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Def post back what they say, I tried buying a couple heatsinks from them directly a year or so ago and was stonewalled.



Will do.

I wonder why they excluded the heatsink?

Could it be due to the fact they added a 3.0 USB header on this board as opposed to the boards right above this one?


----------



## Lazermonkey (Mar 27, 2013)

Waiting on a call back from MSI.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 27, 2013)

can you tell the total length by measuring.

then you can choose one from here http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g40...t_HeatsinksCoolers-Mosfet_Chipsink-Page1.html

pretty sure the MSI one will fit the mounting holes you have!
cheers


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> I wonder why they excluded the heatsink?
> 
> Could it be due to the fact they added a 3.0 USB header on this board as opposed to the boards right above this one?



My guess would be it was simply a cost saving measure.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Mar 27, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> My guess would be it was simply a cost saving measure.



That is the most likely scenario here.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha MSI shot me down.

"You will have to purchase an aftermarket sink for your board"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 27, 2013)

find a local PC shop with old heatsinks from say the Slot 1 era and use a hack saw and then seal around the VRMs with electrical silicon and then use a mix of AS5 compound and AS Epoxy.


----------



## Akrep (Apr 7, 2013)

*custom made heatsink*

http://www.dodaj.rs/f/13/11x/29WK61vB/img0202.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3x/ip/zRKpecn/img0184.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2o/yZ/HWOt0Tf/img0182.jpg

Cu base and Al heatsink, between base and Al thermal grease...

http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3Y/NU/4ZigC6yv/img0176.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/v/gV/2SCvO9DS/img0177.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/S/au/4SVFCLKM/img0178.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1Z/t5/4YkaOsQk/img0179.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1A/kp/1XS64sXN/img0180.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2S/Vk/205I2DbG/img0203.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3P/gk/4pHfAuzY/img0209.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/n/1Z/jfrr9la/img0208.jpg

Mounted on MoBo, only to put make Military Class sticker...but later...
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2y/13b/SLRM302/img0210.jpg
http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2n/Ez/1EELrmzW/img0212.jpg


----------



## McSteel (Apr 7, 2013)

That's some nice work, but it's more a question of aesthetic than function. Sure, it will help prolong the life of those MOSFETs somewhat, but the degree to which it will be effective will depend heavily upon the OC intensity.

Those Niko-Semis are arranged as two drivers + two rectifiers per phase, four phases for the CPU cores and one phase for the IMC. Now, assuming you absolutely thrash your FX-4130, you're looking at ~200W of power consumption. Ignoring the IMC and saying only the cores are using all the power is a nice way to add some headroom. Going further and saying that when non-heatsinked those MOSFETs are relying purely on the package for heat transfer (and not solder and traces) is also a nice approximation in the better-safe-than-sorry direction. That package type has 2-2.5°C/W of heat resistance, so let's take the higher, 2.5°C/W number.

Delivering 50W per phase means that each rectification MOSFET will carry half of that load. 25W * 2.5°C/W = 62.5°C above ambient, not accounting for airflow. These FETs can survive up to 150°C for a few minutes, and 100°C for years. So, if you're not planning on OCing your CPU balls to the wall, or using a higher-wattage CPU, a VRM MOSFET heatsink is not exactly mandatory...


----------



## Akrep (Apr 7, 2013)

*...*

My CPU is x3 450 unlocked to x4 B50, I think hat TDP is higher now than on the stock x3 450?
x4 B50 is Propus x4 650 and TDP for x4650 is 95w. Is TDP higher on the unlock CPU?
Tell me, G45 and G46 have 4+1phase design as G43 so I dont think there is any diference between those three boards in a way of VRM. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Lazermonkey (Apr 7, 2013)

I almost forgot about this thread until Akrep brought it to my attention.

I actually got rid of the G43 and purchased an ASrock 970 Extreme 4.

Temps are good and it seems stable (on the new board)


----------



## McSteel (Apr 7, 2013)

I was actually talking about the OP's specific case - an FX-4130. It does have a high initial TDP, but unlike the FX-6xxx and 8xxx series, it doesn't go too high in power consumption when (sanely) overclocked. It usually goes to between 5 and 5.2 GHz, depending on the specimen, at around 1.5 - 1.55V. This is the maximum safe voltage, even under serious heatsinks, as the FX aren't too keen on high temperatures. In this scenario, the FX-4130 will pull just about 200W. Look it up.

As for an unlocked X3, I can't really say. At stock, it shouldn't go above ~90W. The G45 and G46 do have the same VRM as G43, but they have heatsinks because they're targeted at people who will want to OC FX-6xxx and 8xxx on them. 8xxx CPUs can pull almost 300W when heavily OC'd, and that's bordering on what the VRM can handle long-term. Hence the heatsink.


----------



## Akrep (Apr 7, 2013)

*ok*



McSteel said:


> As for an unlocked X3, I can't really say. At stock, it shouldn't go above ~90W. The G45 and G46 do have the same VRM as G43, but they have heatsinks because they're targeted at people who will want to OC FX-6xxx and 8xxx on them. 8xxx CPUs can pull almost 300W when heavily OC'd, and that's bordering on what the VRM can handle long-term. Hence the heatsink.


So, for Cpu upgrade this custom heatsink have perspective, Zambezi, Vishera...?
I run unlocked x4 on 1.375V, passed hours of Prime95. 
If I go for overclock I wouldn't go above 1.44V and that's the safe voltage, because my CPU cooler isn't for high overclock, even the case airflow is good with four 12cm fans.
Anyway Athlons x4 are not good for overclock, maybe 400Mhz above stock speed, I asume...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lazermonkey said:


> I almost forgot about this thread until Akrep brought it to my attention.
> 
> I actually got rid of the G43 and purchased an ASrock 970 Extreme 4.
> 
> Temps are good and it seems stable (on the new board)



very solid board that is


----------

